# So I just had my interview



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

not going to say where, but it was a joke. it started out with them telling me that with the current economy, they dont even plan on having a class this year.... why then have interviews? the questions where a joke, it last a toltal of 7 minutes. most of the questions some how came back to why do i want to leave my current job(im an electrical engineer and specialize in cash registers). if i knew that there was not going to be a class, i had been offered a job by at&t that i would have taken....


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

mikeh32 said:


> not going to say where, but it was a joke. it started out with them telling me that with the current economy, they dont even plan on having a class this year.... why then have interviews?


Because they'll probably have a class next year. We accept apprentices and some don't start for 2 or 3 years after they've been accepted. The whole initial application and testing in process and the apprentice committees that do the interviewing isn't something you want to go through every single year, yet every single year we do start another class of apprentices.

What you were told was don't get your hopes up because they might delay starting a class in Sept. 2009, and put it off 6-12 months. 



> the questions where a joke, it last a toltal of 7 minutes. most of the questions some how came back to why do i want to leave my current job(im an electrical engineer and specialize in cash registers). if i knew that there was not going to be a class, i had been offered a job by at&t that i would have taken....


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> not going to say where, but it was a joke. it started out with them telling me that with the current economy, they dont even plan on having a class this year.... why then have interviews? the questions where a joke, it last a toltal of 7 minutes. most of the questions some how came back to why do i want to leave my current job(im an electrical engineer and specialize in cash registers). if i knew that there was not going to be a class, i had been offered a job by at&t that i would have taken....


 kinda wonderin myself why you want to become an electrician. i mean the REAL reason. paul


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

Cause the chicks dig it!:thumbup:


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> the questions where a joke,


I use to be on the apprenticeship committee and I must agree with you . We were given certain questions we had to ask instead of questions we thought should be asked, and they were as dumb as you could think of.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> not going to say where, but it was a joke. it started out with them telling me that with the current economy, they dont even plan on having a class this year.... why then have interviews? the questions where a joke, it last a toltal of 7 minutes. most of the questions some how came back to why do i want to leave my current job(im an electrical engineer and specialize in cash registers). if i knew that there was not going to be a class, i had been offered a job by at&t that i would have taken....


That sucks man.  All they did was waste your time.:wallbash: :cursing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> That sucks man.  All they did was waste your time.:wallbash: :cursing:


That could be part of the plan, at the moment. Sorts out the serious guys. Scratch the "thanks for wasting my effing time" guys off the list and put a star beside the "thank you for taking the time to meet with me" guys.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> That could be part of the plan, at the moment. Sorts out the serious guys. Scratch the "thanks for wasting my effing time" guys off the list and put a star beside the "thank you for taking the time to meet with me" guys.


 That woldn't be a bad idea. Get the guys that really want to do this.:thumbsup:


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Big R said:


> Cause the chicks dig it!:thumbup:


 
Working in hot boxes, removing shorts and laying pipe:thumbup:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Big R said:


> Cause the chicks dig it!:thumbup:


 I thought chicks dig scars!:whistling2:


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Took me almost a year to get in and I had to come back for a 2nd interview...:whistling2:

How bad do your REALLY want it and WHY? When you have a good honest answer that still points you in the same direction you will know what to do. Best of luck with whatever happens. :thumbup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

look these interviewers are no different than anyone else, some are very concerned members of their local looking out for the best interest of the local and want only the best apprentices. Other guys are possible appathetic and do this cause it may lead to something better for them, others are stupid and some may be "A" holes.

As I remember my interview my initial response was what a bunch of "A" holes. I had 2-1/2 years in the trade and was making $3.50 an hour at the time. I was told I would have to forget everything I learned in the scab shop because I was taught all wrong and starting pay would be $1.75 an hour. Could I cut it. 

I was living on my own and thought Union cut in pay? seemed stupid to me. I walked out with a "F" those jerks attitude.

BUT this was a LONGGGGGGGGGGGGG time ago and I believe at least in my area this has change for the better.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

so i had another interview with another local... 

though this one they didnt really like the way i answered what i knew how to do, so they kinda said you know how to do this this this and this right?

kinda weird, but for this one i now have almost 2 years of low voltage work, and an electrical engineering degree finally.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

mikeh32 said:


> so i had another interview with another local...
> 
> though this one they didnt really like the way i answered what i knew how to do, so they kinda said you know how to do this this this and this right?
> 
> kinda weird, but for this one i now have almost 2 years of low voltage work, and an electrical engineering degree finally.


Wow my interest is now peaked.What type of electrical work are you looking for?What are the local numbers you are referring to? I do not claim to be Mr SAT's but to be as educated as you claim, your post leans towards a joke hidden somewhere.Maybe if you would post more information as to clear up missing data.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have worked fulltime for a local company doing low voltage work. 

Then i was doing a lot of contract work for 2 different companies as well. 

They asked me what I know how to do, and what do I do at work. I gave them my answer, which was not great in detail... One of the interviewers then said wait wait wait.. thats all you can do? then he started to name things off, all of which i knew how to do, just never said. Basically he said you need to sell your self, and I just sold you...

Maybe I didnt do the best of jobs describing that.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> I have worked fulltime for a local company doing low voltage work.
> 
> Then i was doing a lot of contract work for 2 different companies as well.
> 
> ...


 On job interview's you do need to sell yourself. And for some it is difficult to "brag" on them self, but that is what you need to do for a job interview.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

william1978 said:


> On job interview's you do need to sell yourself. And for some it is difficult to "brag" on them self, but that is what you need to do for a job interview.


normally i just bring a cash register i helped develop and call it a day. 

that or just talk about the projects ive worked on


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> normally i just bring a cash register i helped develop and call it a day.
> 
> that or just talk about the projects ive worked on


 Got any pic's of this cash register?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Got any pic's of this cash register?


yeah, ive got two. ill take pics and post them. 

Ive helped make the register system for cold stone, walmart self check out lanes, the new victoria secret stores... well old now, but new when i did them. 
helped with the credit card interface for cold stone. also rosattis too.


----------

